# [WH 40k] Gorvornan Special Forces of the Hidden Path



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

“I believe this was just a big accident. Something not meant to happen, but it did happen against all odds. To be honest it was a horrible accident in every single aspect.” - Cmd. Jones of the 2nd Special Forces of Gorvorna.

*Records of Gorvorna* (Re-edited version - new material to follow)

*Journal of Economical Entries*
*465M41
*Imperial Scouting ships enter the planetary system Ucolion. They establish three planets capable of sustaining life on them. The planets appear to be unpopulated and the scouting ships call for colonization ships.
*468M41
*Colonization ships for the planets arrive. Largest planet Lis receives 180,000 colonists and four full strength Imperial Guard Regiments to give it a sense of security and stability – Lis is due to be become the Capital world of star system Cypre (planetary systems Ucelion, Caldez, Idre and Obelisk belong to it).
Lis has a diameter of 24,230km which makes it bigger than Terra. Lis has five continents and water ways between continents. 
Roleigh is the second planet in the system. It is smaller, but still 12,007km diameter makes it big (almost the size of Terra). Roleigh has large mineral deposits and hence 70,000 colonists with three Imperial Guard Regiments were deployed on the surface.
Smallest planet of a 4979km diameter is Gorvorna. 20,000 colonists and one Imperial Guard regiment was deployed. Gorvorna is a land mass with two massive lakes – one on the north side of the planet below the mountains (Tesherral) and from there multiple rivers flow across the planet to the second lake Sibger.
The north cap is steppes, with a range of mountains below it. Mountains are only on one fifth of the planet wide and few miles long and the rest of the area gradually turns into more fruitful land. Below the mountain is Tesherral which rivers make the rest of the planet fruitful. All of the rivers run into Sibger which is speculated to be a crater of a meteoric impact.
*469M41
*Next to Tesherral was built the first city, Tesher. Mining was started in the mountain area and military and economical factories in the city got going. Meanwhile on the fruitful land at the equator plantations and farms were built.
*501M41
*The second city Tesral was built on the other side of Tesherral and also three cities were built on the northern steppes (Catril, Sies and Melger). Also the southern land was used for farming. 
*503M41
*Due to successful findings of minerals at Roleigh’s moons and the success of Lis – to ensure food supply to them – city at Gorvorna was banned on the fruitful south.
*750M41
*Population reached to 200 million and farming was maximized. The governors decided to regulate the population (halt the growth and keep the population at 200 million) in order to ensure that the other planets had enough food, since Gorvorna is only a farming planet for Lis and Roleigh. 

*Journal of Military entries*
*504M41
*Imperial Guard of Gorvorna was established and the 321st Regiment of Dera was released from service on Gorvorna. Command center and training grounds were established north of the mountains. First Regiment of Gorvorna was established, still serves at Gorvorna today due to no invasion to date at Gorvorna.
*506M41
*2nd Regiment was raised five companies strong and deployed to an unknown location.
*507M41
*2nd Regiment perished in battle against the Orks – no other mentions. 
*520M41
*3rd, 4th and 5th Regiments were raised three companies strong due to lack available population.
*522M41
*3rd, 4th and 5th Regiments perished on battles in unknown locations – no other mentions.
*550M41
*After the failures of the 6th, 7th, 8th, and 9th Regiments, military commanders decided to raise only full strength regiments in order to get some military glory for Gorvorna. 
*565M41
*Imperium hadn’t requested soldiers for a while and when the request came to send all available Regiments to the fight at Desacre, Gorvorna was able to send three full strength Regiments (10th, 11th and 12th), the battle ended in the Imperial Guards victory, but the Gorvornan troops perished in battle with no mention about their deeds.
*671M41
*No success on the battle field for a hundreds of years. On the 3740671M41 a plague hit the Imperial Guard garrison rending the 21st and 22nd Regiment incapacitated. On the 3752671M41 came the call to deploy the two Regiments to the nearby star system of Idre. Fortunately two Companies from the 21st Regiment who were on the advanced training in the mountains and not infected by the plague were able to respond and set off to Idre.


*Where it all started – trilogy *

*The Special Forces Out of a Box, By Accident*

Planetary System Idre is under attack by Orks (Waaagh Shorral). They have concentrated their forces on planet Tear. While small forces are attacking Cees and Papil, also they ignored the world Rockev for some reason. Tear is a forge world producing vehicles – already Orks have attacked and invaded the furthermost factory at the main factory complex Ithica. The walls of Ithica were breached with the Leman Russ tanks which Orks looted from the factory which was located outside the main walls. The inner defenses are falling fast – our only hope is that the Techpriest Enginseers and Servitors finish the two Baneblades at the factory Widowmaker in Ithica before the factory is lost and all other factories. Ithica’s factories must not be invaded by all cost. ~Colonel Das of the Imperium’s Inquisition

“They are expecting two full strength Regiments. How are we to tell them that they only get two companies. And guess what. We have no heavy support, that’s not going to go down well.” 
"Let’s put it this way Company Commander Bell… actually I need to think.” He sits down in the small office on board ship Costellan. He continues:
“What if we are two Special Forces Companies and we tell them that they got the message wrong.”
“Jones! We’ll get executed before battle, but since that is our only plan to avoid it and time’s running out we have to try it.” Bell sighs then he looks across the table to Company Commander Jones. 
“Just tell me one thing, how do we explain the number 21 on our shoulder pads?” 
“Well, we could just cover the other number. You could the 1st Company and we would be the 2nd.”
“Brilliant, that’s sorted. Now let’s go and brief the men.” 

Jones and Bell leave the small office and enter the main transport hull of the ship – which is mostly empty only the first two rows are occupied by men. The ship was built to house a full strength regiment, so there are 20 rows of seating for men and a massive area for vehicles of the regiment behind the seating spaces. 
Jones starts speaking: “We are the Special Forces of Gorvorna now. My Company is the 2nd Company and Bell’s is the 1st.” 
Bell takes over: “Cover the other number on your shoulder pad and start looking professional. We need to be that on the ground if anyone is to believe us.” 
Jones continues: “Luckily you are Veterans or Storm Troopers so that makes this story credible, but we have an hour till landing to get our story straight, so any questions?”

Castellon lands on the fields of behind Ithica. Gorvornan troops march out of the ship in fashion and line up. Company Commanders go into the Command center to report for duty. Bell goes first:
“Company Commander Bell of the 1st Special Forces Company of Gorvorna reporting for duty, sir!”
Jones quickly follows Bell:
“Company Commander Jones of the 2nd Special Forces Company of Gorvorna reporting for duty, sir!”
“Where are your Regiments Commanders?!” Shouts Lord Commissar Quel, he is the Commander of the defenses at Ithica. 
“We are them, sir. We are not attached to any Regiment.” Bell answers proudly and convincingly.
“I was expecting two full Regiments, not mere Companies.” Quel says in anger.
“Sir, we fight like Regiments – this Is what Gorvorna offers.” Jones answers as convincingly as Bell did.
“You’ll have to fight since you are my only reinforcements for now. I am sending you to the factory Widowmaker, the defenses must not fall. That factory is our only hope of victory. The Baneblades inside will be finished within 48 hours. It must last until we get them two mobile. Report to Major Cicer, he is in charge of the factory’s defense.” Quel points them out of the door giving them deployment coordinates. 

1st Company deploys first to the factory roof and Bell’s goes to greet Major Cicer who was waiting them on get roof. “Commander Bell reporting for duty, sir!” Bell reports. “Commander Bell, what is your strength?” 
“Sir, we have four Veteran squads armed with grenade launchers and lasguns. Also we have three full strength Storm Trooper squads armed with hot-shot-lasguns. Our second company has the same composition.” Major Cicer takes a look at the troops as they get in column formation. He turns to Bell.
“Get your men downstairs and to the southern trenches – report to the 32nd Tear Regiment, the main attacks are coming from the north, so dig in deep. When they hit to the south they’ll hit big.”
The 2nd Company arrives with Commander Jones leading them and they sent to assist the 189th Regiment of Talion and the 56th of Dera in defense of the northern trenches. 2nd Company marches through the factory and see countless Servitors and Techpriest Enginseers working on two Baneblades which are almost ready.

Jones arrives at the trench and is ordered to maintain the defenses at trench position 3. (Trenches are marked from 1 – 7. 1 being in the north or east corner and 7 being in the west or south corner)
First few hours the Orks continue charging across the field in front of the trenches but the Ork Boyz morale quickly breaks whilst under heavy fire from the sentries on the roof and the men in the trenches and they are sent into retreat. But the waves keep on coming. 

“Head down!” Jones shouts, dragging down Veteran Ilmad down from his squad. A missile hits the wall behind them, but does little damage to the factory. Storm Trooper Sergeant Healst pulls the two up, he looks at them both and shakes his head. Jones breaks the silence by issuing an order: “Fire grenades in front of them –slow them down and cut them down!” Jones turns to face Healst: “How is the situation?”
“As long as they send only infantry we are fine.”

The Orks are repelled again and finally the attacks start to decrease. But the reason is because they have invaded other trenches and need more man power to fight inside the other factories. The Orks are slowly and steadily breaking the Imperial Guard defenses. 

“Orks in the sky!” A veteran shouts. Immediately Jones replies: “Stormboyz! Fire them down! We cannot afford to get stuck in close combat!” Storm Troopers make the most of the difficult air kills and manage to significantly reduce the amount of landing Orks. Jones and his Veterans rush immediately to close combat to kill the landing Orks and ensuring that Storm Troopers and Veterans can concentrate in gunning down the incoming enemy.
“Sergeant Viches take your Veterans to location four they were badly hit by the Stormboyz.” Jones orders as he sees loads of Stormboyz landing in the trench. “Yes, sir!” Viches gathers his men and they rush over to location four.

Night falls after Gorvornan troops had been on the ground for 8 hours. During the night a Basilisk factory explodes after the Orks try firing a half ready Basilisk inside the factory. Fortunately or unfortunately it fires at the roof and it collapses the whole roof exploding other shells in the process. The explosion kills the few last defenders of the factory and a massive amount of Orks inside and outside the factory. 

A Leman Russ factory was overpowered finally the middle of the night and by dawn they had got an additional four Leman Russes working with the new armour they launched a massive armoured assault on the Widowmaker factory. 

An Ork battlewagon leads the assault on the north trenches with two Leman Russes either side. Killa Klans lead the attack against the south trenches. A Leman Russ is heading towards location 3 with Nobz around it. 

“Keep firing!” Jones shouts. He looks around and spots Veteran Sergeant Katch. “Katch! How many men do you have left?” “Sir, we have five men!” “Any demolition charges?” Jones asks desperately as the Leman Russ gets closer. “Yes! Veteran Smith here has one.” At that second Smith gets hit by a Nob’z shot and falls dead. Sergeant Katch runs to the body snatches the demo charge turns to Jones: “What needs to be done?” 
“Get behind the Leman Russ strap it on and detonate it. Your squad, my squad and Healst squad will assault!” Katch simply replies: “Yes, sir.”
"Healst, Katch, my men! Charge!” Jones shouts as he jumps into the open.

They charge out of the trench running towards the enemy – Leman Russ quickly fires and kills half of the Storm Troopers. Jones leads the charge – moves into close combat with the first Nobz – cuts them down with his power sword. Healst and his men are targeted again by the Leman Russ – leaving only Healst alive, but knocked down. Katch’s squad make steady progress behind the Command squad. Jones takes his last grenade and throws it – clearing the right side of the Leman Russ: “Katch! Sprint down the right side, we’ll take the left!”
Katch moves forth, his Veterans closely behind him. Ork Boyz from a distance are trying to pindown the Veterans, but the Veterans move fast. As they reach the right side on the last second Leman Russ manages to fire his bolters killing Katch. Katch as his last action frees the demo charge from his belt and lays it next to him for someone else to carry on, but the other Veterans behind were also killed.
Healst rises from a short distance away and sees Katch’s last action. He sprints for the demo charge, slides to it and grabs it. Two Nobz are heading towards him and at the last second Healst manages to raise his pistol and shoots them dead.

Now Leman Russ moves it’s turrets to face the Command squad whose advance was halted by the Nobz. Then an explosion. Leman Russ goes up in a blaze of glory. Nearby Orks retreat in fear. After a while Jones and the two Veterans remaining in his squad and also the badly bruised Storm Trooper Sergeant Healst rise up and make their way back into the trench, while others give them intense cover fire. 

Soon after, Major Cicer is heard on the Vox: “All troops withdraw inside the hanger. Killa Klans have broken through the south trenches. We have lost the north-west edge. Retreat inside!” Whilst retreating, Viches’ men manage to blow up the Ork Battlewagon with a lucky shot and then they regroup with Jones. 

The troops take defensive lines inside the hanger as Orks pour in. 
Jones’ men are facing the north wall slightly left of the main Ork entrance point. They are in good cover and Orks coming in from such a small hole - gunning them down is easy. Then a Leman Russ drives through the wall right in front of them and an explosion. The Baneblade has awoken. It charges past Jones’ men driving over the Leman Russ wreck and bunch of Orks. Then mashing through the wall, making a massive hole in it. 

“Troops! Follow that Baneblade!” Jones shouts as he charges after the Baneblade killing two Orks on the way. His men quickly respond and run after him. Jones and his men run next to the Baneblade killing all Orks that the Baneblade misses.

They move north pushing the Ork forces coming from the northern gates back. After a few hours they reach the gates of Ithica. As the Orks flee out of the complex Jones jumps on the tank and enters it. His men take defensive positions around the tank. Soon Jones re-emerges. “Men! Baneblade will sit here, just before the gate. We are due to go on the northern walls and take defensive position. Veteran Sergeant Viches and Storm Trooper Sergeant Colour take your men and go on the wall left of the gate house. Veteran Sergeant Mitchell and Storm Trooper Sergeant Smith your men go right. Healst and the remains of the 1st Veteran squad with me to the gate house."

Jones and his men hold the northern wall for 18 hours until reinforcements arrive led by Lord Commissar Quel. Jones makes his way down as Quel approaches. 
“Sir, Company Commander Jones of the 2nd Special Forces Company of Gorvorna reporting, sir!” He hails the Commissar.
“Commander Jones, my men will take over and your men are released from duty. You are placed from now on under the Command of General Ferth of the 4th Army of Star system Cypre. You will join him near the star Hendo III for an assault against Tau at a nearby world. That is all I know. And you were ordered to make haste.” Quel informs the Commander and hails back.

Jones and his men start the march towards Castellon. On the way they learn that the Company led by Commander Bell got destroyed in battle, leaving only four surviving soldiers who were sent back to Gorvorna. 
*
Official Imperial Guard report of the battle at Ithica *
*Date:* 3751671M41 – 3765671M41
*Result*: *Victory*

*Details*:
Orks assaulted factory complex Ithica and gained access to factories. Then repaired our vehicles and used them against us. This speaks of a highly intelligent attack which was systematic all the way. The victory was achieved by the firepower and fear produced by our two Baneblades which were finished 99 hours into battle. The Orks were driven quickly out in the north, but for some reason Commanders in the west and east didn’t act fast and the Ithica was cleared 15 hours later than it should have been if following the example set in the north.

*Analysis:*
Our tanks must be either destroyed or withdrawn if faced by the possibility that the enemy will overrun the positions. The use of our tanks against us caused unnecessary destruction to the factory complex. 

*Special Mentions:*
Techpriest Enginseers and Servitors of Tear did an impossible job finishing the Baneblades as fast as they did. 

Special Forces Companies 1 and 2 of Gorvorna held the factory Widowmaker longer and more efficiently than any other Regiment could have. Their actions deemed that the factory stayed unbreached for so long. 1st Company held the south trench from Orks for hours after the others had fallen. 2nd Company’s location in the north remained as the only location uninvaded before the retreat inside the factory was issued also they were the only troops to escort the Baneblade to the North gate driving the enemy back and then holding it. 

Lord Commissar Quel’s strategies were flawless and decisive. He is highly recommended to lead future missions.

~Colonel Das of the Imperium’s Inquisition.

*End of report.*

The first heroic deeds of Gorvornan troops were recorded and when the news arrived to Gorvorna they changed their recruitment tactics to only train small advanced Special Forces Companies as support for the Imperial Guard as after this battle they came know to the Imperium. 


*Because We Are Badly Equipped - You Have Only 60 Minutes to Do the Job*

Two knocks echo on a bunker door on the moon Centarius III. Tau fire warrior comes to open the door. What he sees when he opens the door is a truly surprising sight; Commander Jones of the 2nd Special Forces Company of Gorvorna pointing a bolt pistol at the Tau. Commander Jones pulls the trigger and a group of Veterans charge behind him clearing the bunker. 

On the other side of the moon two knocks hit the door of another bunker. A Tau fire warrior greets the other Tau fire warrior. Sergeant Healst walks behind the last two Fire Warriors in the line and slits their throats. Whilst two Storm troopers jump from the roof taking down and stabbing the two fire warriors at the door. Seven Storm troopers appear from the sides and take on the middle seven Fire warriors and kill the surprised soldiers in hand to hand combat. Healst holsters his two blades and pulls out two hot-shot-laspistols while walking past the ongoing combat and enters the bunker first. 

“This General Ferth is crazy! He wants us to restart the oxygen field generators on the moon.” Commander Jones shakes his head in disbelief as he tells his men.
Healst is the first to respond: “Doesn’t sound too bad.” 
“Too bad… We get oxygen for only one hour and we get on back-up just us, a half dead company.” Jones continues. Veteran Sergeant Viches comments: “Well at least company who knows how to fight. Where are the generators located?” “In old imperial bunkers across the moon, we need to switch at least four on.”
“Do we have any intelligence reports?” Healst asks.

Commander Jones and his two Veterans plus ten Veterans move slowly across the moon avoiding Tau sentries. They pull to a halt after seeing two Fire Warriors walking towards them few hundred feet away. Commander Jones orders his men to move left in a crater hole and lay down. After a moment the Fire Warriors walk past never noticing anything.

Sergeant Healst leads a group of six Storm Troopers, they move quickly using all available cover on the way crater holes, rocks and even some Tau automated sentries after they’ve cut the power. A patrol of three Fire Warriors are approaching them quarter of a mile way. Healst orders two men to go left and two to go right and the last two to follow him. Healst and two storm troopers crawl forwards towards the Tau as they move closer to them. Healst and his men sit up behind rock while the flanks have found good shooting positions and take aim. The Fire warriors walk past the rock and Healst followed by his men get up and each one slits one of the fire warrior’s throats. The men at the flank stand down and start looking for a good disposal site. 

“We know that bunkers seven and eight get a guard change in twelve hours.” Healst recaps “We need to take those two then. The door will be opened voluntary as they expect reinforcements, it will be nice and silent”. Jones is exhausted of the debate and says: “It is agreed; bunkers seven and eight will be taken down at the guard change, method… I don’t care how.”
“The nearest bunkers from them are: three from seven and one from eight”. Veteran Ilmad points out on the map. “Jones if you and the Veterans take bunkers eight and one, because they are closer. We storm troopers move faster in difficult terrain than you guys.” Healst suggests. “Since we have only an hour to complete this I agree, but any good! ideas how do we breach those last two bunkers?” Jones asks.

Commander Jones approaches the bunker. He and his men crouch at the door. They take apart the door’s keypad and Veteran Dupol starts to do some wiring modification on the door’s keypad. After ten minutes he gets up and Jones types in a code on it and the door opens. The men storm the bunker and kill the shocked soldiers without a fight; they were like a deer staring at a headlight. Commander Jones starts the third generator. And the troops take up defensive positions. 
Healst and his troops arrive at the bunker door. They strap a demo charge on it and blow the door open. Healst storms in to the bunker, to find that they defenders were killed by the flying door. A storm trooper switches on the fourth generator. Storm troopers quickly drag the door back to its place and blow torch it shut. And wait for an assault. 

“Not in a million years you are going to blow up the door!” Jones shouts at Healst. “Why not, you are not there.” Healst replies to a very mad Commander. “Tau will assault you immediately at that bunker with full force.” Jones says mildly and continues: “When the oxygen field is formed General Fearth will send his troops. They take 15 minutes to arrive, but Tau don’t know which four generators are taken by us. Except if you blow a big hole in one they’ll know your one!” Jones shouts again at Healst. “Any better ideas Healst counters. Veteran Dupol interrupts: “We could hack the door, if you know how to do it, should take ten minutes.” Jones shouts at Healst: “Dupol will teach one of your Storm troopers how to hack it. Do not blow up the door!”

Tau soldiers quickly assemble from their bunkers and head of to find out which bunkers were invaded. They quickly establish that bunker number three was invaded due to a crudely assembled door and launch an infantry assault on it, with vehicles still being prepared. Healst and his men handle the infantry assault by pinning them down as they get in range. The well armoured bunker stands well to the infantry fire and the Storm trooper hold it.

The rest of the invaded bunkers get no attention before the 15 minutes is up and reinforcements start arriving. The arriving reinforcement’s first start attacking the remaining bunkers, but success is minimal. Then General Ferth switches tactics to support the already invaded bunkers and invade all other military buildings, this brings success. 

“Why do we have to assault this place?” Veteran Gerr asks Commander Jones on the ship towards Centarius III. “Because the armoured assault failed and they don’t have big enough oxygen capsules for a long operation, we only got one hour to get the generators on. “ Jones replies. “Ilmad follows up with another question: “What after this?” “I think they stack troops and armour the moon to make it a massive command centre for invading the Jungle planet Gedra. Tau started to secure it and without a moon base camp Imperial have no chance of invading it. Gerr asks again. “Was this once an Imperial moon then?” “Yes, but before they finished the transport centre for the habitation of Gedra, Tau invaded it and then moved on to Gedra.” Jones answers and looks at his watch and puts the clock for 60 minutes. 

*Death Comes to Us All*

In a heated tropical bar two men are drinking. 
“I still can’t believe after all of these years that you blew the door even though I forbid you.” Commander Jones manages to say. 
“Well, you know me… it was fun.” Healst replies leaning his head against his hand, trying to keep it up. Healst looks up at the clock and says to Jones: “Aren’t you on guard duty today?”
“Yes, I think… No worries, Ilmad will be picking me up.” 
“I will need literally to pick you up.” Ilmad slaps Jones on the back.
“Look there he is.” Jones stammers.
Ilmad lifts Jones on his feet and escorts him to the Eastern number 7 bunker. There he throws him on a mattress. Ilmad reliefs to guards on duty as his men (Jones’ men, but since he is out of action Ilmad is in command) arrive and take over. 

“Jones doesn’t look too good.” Veteran Lasarus states.
“I think he is depressed, we have been guarding this bunker now for seven years without a fight. That has to get on you too?” Ilmad explains concerned about the current state.
“I admit this is a hell hole. Temperatures are unbearable and it is so humid, like a steam room.”
“To be honest I still can’t believe we agreed to share the planet with Tau.” 
Major Fresh walks in at the same time. “I think the situation is more of a stand still – Tau defenses are only 20 miles away behind that thick Jungle.”
“Well, sir. I do not think neither of us will ever break it.” Ilmad expresses his opinion.
“Veteran, I think you might be right. But we still need to defend this border. What is wrong with your Commander?” 
“Drink poisoning, sir.” First thing Ilmad could think. 
“Fair enough, there seems to be quite many cases of that nowadays. What is your strength today?”
“Like always, sir, one third of our forces. One Manticore, one Valkyrie, One Storm Trooper squad, Two Veteran squads and as extra our Command squad.”
“Like always, I approve our strength. Have a nice day.”
“Have a nice day, sir.”
Major Fresh leaves the bunker and nothing else happens on that day. Or the next or the day after that. 

As the Gorvornan troops chance guards few weeks later – Commander Jones comes flying in.
“Troops assemble. To the docks fast – star ship Castellon is taking us back to planetary system Idre. Orks are attacking it again at full force!” Jones shouts rushing his men out of the bunker. 
They run behind the Manticores which go steadily along the muddy jungle roads. At the launch site the ship is already loaded with the troops who were off guard and the Valkyries – which arrived faster than a hurricane as they raced to Castellon. The ship leaves and arrives at Cees this time around. 

Major Thorvik is the commander and when Jones disembarks, he rushes to him. 
“Commander there is a Communication array 54 miles northeast, Orks have already gone past it. It may be lost, but since it is hidden in remote forest between two hills. I am certain it hasn’t been captured, because communications with Tear and other planets still work. I need you to send your most able troops to protect it.”
“Yes, sir” Jones replies and turns to his men who are behind him in a column formation: 
“All three Storm Trooper squads get in the Valkyries and deploy at the communications array – Sergeant Healst is in charge.”

“Coordinates set.” Pilot Jerome says. 
“Fuel pumps on – engines starting.” Pilot Veriks says. The door closed and transports secured signs illuminate in the cockpit and Jerome switches them off. 
“It seems our cargo is ready. What’s the plan?” 
Veriks thinks and says: “Full throttle to the location drop off cargo and I think we are supposed to return, but no confirmation on the radio yet.”
“Weapons are set to launch if we need them.” Jerome says and continues: “Engines set to lift of.”
The Valkyrie rises from the ground and blast in to the sky. As they fly they see masses of Orks below laying waste to the defenses lines as the Imperial Guard bunkers are taken one by one and trenches overpowered. 
“Full throttle - not long to go at this speed, any enemy aircraft or whatever the Orks fly with?” Veriks says as he increases the speed to max. 
“No sign of anything on radar or visual.”

The Valkyrie lands next to the array with a handful of soldiers to greet them. The storm troopers quickly unload and the Valkyrie returns to the sky. 
“Veriks, anything come through yet.” 
“Yes, just now. We are due to slow Orks advance and until our munition is out and then go to Charley airport for munition refill.”
“Okay, let’s go at a slow speed and just blow up all Orks in our way.” Valkyrie starts to fly slowly towards the Orks.
“Ork battlewagon at one o’clock – 1,254 miles away. Veriks informs Jerome. 
Jerome sets up his sight and says: “Okay, one hellstrike missile locked and away.” 
The Hellstrike missile finds its target and blows it up. Veriks hits to controls hard and brings the Valkyrie in to 90 degree full throttle bank and a missile flies just inches past. 
“Good flying Veriks! I’ve got a visual of the shooter, steady it to 5 o’clock and I’ll grind them down with our multilaser.” Veriks steadies the plane and Jerome barrages the area with multilaser for a while killing countless of Orks before Veriks banks the Valkyrie hard again to avoid yet another missile.

“There is a bunker 5 miles to the east, who is being attack.” Veriks tells Jerome about a radio call. They fly near the bunker and notice an Ork truck transporting troops and Jerome decides to blow it up with their second Hellstrike missile. A second Ork truck next to it is blown up by another Valkyrie. 
“We have 30 minutes of multi-lase charge left and 35 minutes of fuel on this pace.” Jerome informs as he lays down more Orks with his multilaser. 
“I’ll give you 15 minutes of shooting then we’ll go full throttle to the airport.” Veriks tells as he does a sweeping maneuver to avoid Ork fire. 

After wasting Orks for a while they return to the airport and have an hours break while the plane is being rearmed. Then the Valkyrie rises again. As they while back to the front line they see a remarkable sight at the end of the great plain of Cees. 
“Holy shit! That is some defensive line!” Jerome shouts. 
“I don’t know how Orks will ever manage to get past that.” Veriks states after seeing the 100 mile long from sea to sea trench line. They fly past the Capitol Huarh and few miles after it are all of the basilisks and manticores in line firing towards the enemy, then comes the first trench line few meters wide, a couple deep filled with guards. A small bit of plain between the first and second trench, there lies the heavy weapons teams and the tanks, in front of the tanks are tracks so they can charge over the trench when needed, then the front line a massive trench with countless soldiers and officers waiting for the enemy, who are now only hours away. The massive Ork army runs across the plain destroying the plains defenses easily.

“There goes another Valkyrie down.” Jerome says sadly. 
“Ork cannons at 2 o’clock, hellstike?” Veriks asks.
“I’ll use both of our hellstrikes on them, target set – fire.” Gretchins and their cannons fly up in the air. Veriks dodges incoming fire and Jerome sets the Multi-laser ready for firing. 
“Can you see any other Valkyries in the sky?” Jerome asks. 
“No – I think we are the last of the Valkyries.” Veriks says saddened. He banks to avoid a missile and runs in to the path of another. 
“We are hit – losing altitude – we are going to crash!” Veriks shouts. 
“If we are going to die – let’s die in a blaze of glory – over charging multi-laser power cells!” Jerome shouts to Veriks – Veriks responds: 
“Comrade, we’ll die in a blaze of glory, engines to max, fuel reversed back to tanks. Impact ten second.” 
“For the Imp…” 

“There goes down the last Valkyrie.” Veteran Gallaher says to Veteran Smith. 
“I think that was our Valkyrie – holy shit!” A blast shakes the earth as Valkyrie hits it. 
“They went down in style – you have to admit.” Gallaher says as a tear goes down his cheek. 
“They surely did. I don’t think Orks will take much longer to get here.” Smith replies. The Vox starts to broadcast. 
“Men, you are my Veterans – who shall defend this trench with me and you shall defend the trench no matter what comes – retreat is not an option today – as the Orks are stronger more powerful – but we have more will to win – this is the last stance – and this will be our victory!” Jones shouts on the radio to his men – rallying them before the Orks arrive.

But before the Orks make it to the trench – they play their ace in the sleeve. 
“What is that? A red cloud?” Gallaher rubs his eyes. 
“I think those are Bombers and we better hit ground.” Orks Bombers fly high in the sky and start dive bombing the defenses. 
“Look out!” Sergeant Adler shouts and a bomb hits the squad next to them. Mutilated bodies are everywhere. The Guard forces start to panic and some start retreating in horror, but the Gorvornan troops stay. 
“Men, we shall not fall back!” Adler shouts as the Bombers do another run. A hydra shoots a Bomber while it is doing a dive, but it doesn’t explode in the air. 
“A bomber is dropping on us!” Smith shouts – just before the explosion. 

“Do we have any men left?” Jones says to Ilmad as they sit in the trench backs against the wall. 
“I don’t think many are left if any.” Ilmad replies and continues 
“Lasarus, Daniels and Rockcliff are all dead.” 
“I know just us two – I am hoping that even few Veterans would have survived.” 
More troops pour in from the flanks to the badly bombarded centre as the Bombers fly away. 
“Bombing stopped, Orks must be close.” Ilmad says as he stands up and looks over the trench – seeing Orks running towards them. You can hear Commander and Sergeants shouting at their men to get into rank and start shooting. 

Jones looks at his sword – he knows death is near. He knows Orks will invade this planet no matter what is done to defend it. He raises to his feet looks around and shouts above all: 
“2nd Special Forces Company of Gorvorna! Charge!” He jumps over the trench; Ilmad follows him and so do the handful of survivors. They run towards Orks and remarkably all of them reach hand-to-hand combat – they battle by sword and pistol deeper in the charging Ork line. Orks and Gorvornan troops smite each other as casualties rise. Only Commander Jones is left, wounded, but alive. He falls, gets up and strikes another Ork dead, but then the inevitable – one last bullet hits him and he falls dead to the ground. The Orks run over him as they charge to victory.

“More Orks – god how I love target practice.” Healst says as he guns down Orks as they charge the bunker.
“Sir, transmissions going out have stopped – nothing for an hour.” Storm Trooper Wind informs. 
“That doesn’t sound good at all, are we able to send a message?” 
“Sir, I would need to hack into the system.” 
“How long?” 
“About two hours.” 
“Get started then.” Healst smiles as more Orks come into range. 

What the Storm Troopers don’t know that they are the last humans on Cees. The Capitol had fallen exactly an hour ago along with the last defenders. Orks are now settling who shall lead this planet and trying to ensure every last corner of the planet is cleaned of humies.

“Are you in the system already?” Stealth shouts as the pressure increases on the defenders as Orks launch attacks after attacks – what are now becoming coordinated. 
“Few more minutes!” Wind shouts back as he works sweating and shouts again: “You know that this wasn’t built for transmitting messages only as an antenna for relaying them!” 
“For fucks sake – hurry! Nobz are coming and their heavy weapons are taking a toll on us!” Stealth shouts as a storm trooper dies next to him. 
“Got it – what do you want to send?” Wind shouts. 
“Ask for orders!” Stealth shouts and then kills a Nob with a missile launcher.

Wind sends the message, but before any response. 
“Out – incoming!” Stealth orders as a cannon fires at the bunker – blowing it up. 
Stealth lies on his back and looks up at the sky – blue sky - sits up and sees Nobz charging at him. He shoots two and pulls his sword. A Nob strikes at him, he deflects it and shoots the Nob. But now two Nobz strike at the same time- he manages the counter the first, but the second hit he cannot react and falls dead with his eyes glazing at the blue sky of Cees. The last human on Cees fell in the hands of the Ork Nobz.


Gorvorna will return in *The Dead Come To Haunt – trilogy.*


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Interesting plot.

However, it was a little unclear in places. For example, you open with dialogue without naming a character then have another character reply without giving their name.


----------

